# Need Advice - R9 290x or R9 290



## Arnab (Dec 7, 2013)

*NEED ADVICE- Bought R9 290- PICS ADDED*

Hello,
I have been pondering too long for a good graphics card and the long awaited journey after long "*techy"* discussion has finally paid off. But I am really confused now !!!

I was initially thinking to get R9 290x but many told me to not go for 290x rather invest on R90 and save extra 10K. 
But as far as the market concerned I cant see an OC cards coming in for 290 . 

So if you could please advice what should I do : whether go for 290x or just get 290 and Crossfire few months later I would really be glad.


Many Thanks
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------PICS



*i42.tinypic.com/33bny1x.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/357ocpe.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/mkjas7.jpg


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 7, 2013)

it will be better if you go for 780ti or if you want to stick with amd then go for r9 290 and go for crossfire then.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2013)

If you are planning to go for Multi-GPU solution, get the R9 290, not the X version. 290 does not suffer from the heating and noise issue of its bigger brother, with the current BIOS and driver updates, it can now touch its maximum boost speed and with the integrated Crossfire chip which has cleared he need for an Crossfire bridge connector, it now scales better in Crossfire than all the nVidia solutions. 7
And it will not be better if you go with 780 ti. Reason: its huge price and minimal performance advantage over a R9 290X.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Custom R9 290 Cards Expected Before Custom R9 290Xs


----------



## Arnab (Dec 9, 2013)

Cilus said:


> If you are planning to go for Multi-GPU solution, get the R9 290, not the X version. 290 does not suffer from the heating and noise issue of its bigger brother, with the current BIOS and driver updates, it can now touch its maximum boost speed and with the integrated Crossfire chip which has cleared he need for an Crossfire bridge connector, it now scales better in Crossfire than all the nVidia solutions. 7
> And it will not be better if you go with 780 ti. Reason: its huge price and minimal performance advantage over a R9 290X.



Thank You Cilus, 
I have bee waiting for your suggestion . No I wont be going with  Nvidia , I didnt like its graphics/rendering structure at all , the pixels seems too artificial whereas AMD rendering is much inclined to realistic tone. 

Ok, Should i wait for the Custom Cool version ? Or can I Buy the Reference card of 290 ? I really cant wait more I am hoping to get by coming Monday . 

Please suggest



rijinpk1 said:


> Custom R9 290 Cards Expected Before Custom R9 290Xs



I really cant wait that much that much bro, any other suggestion?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2013)

Get the reference cooled version if you are in hurry. With the latest BIOS version and new Catalyst Driver update, R9 290 does not suffer from the problems like throttling and high temparature any more. Only the overclocking potential will be limited.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 9, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Get the reference cooled version if you are in hurry. With the latest BIOS version and new Catalyst Driver update, R9 290 does not suffer from the problems like throttling and high temparature any more. Only the overclocking potential will be limited.



And If I personally ask you to suggest , will you ask me to wait then?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2013)

Depends upon my future upgrade plans. If I am planning to Crossfire in future, I will go with the reference model as they are more suitable for Dual GPU solution because of their heat exhaust behid the card. Custom cooler based cards normally push the air inside the cabinet, resulting each of them blowing the hot air over another. Also the card itself is a very powerful one, I don't think you need to overclock them in Crossfire mode.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 10, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Depends upon my future upgrade plans. If I am planning to Crossfire in future, I will go with the reference model as they are more suitable for Dual GPU solution because of their heat exhaust behid the card. Custom cooler based cards normally push the air inside the cabinet, resulting each of them blowing the hot air over another. Also the card itself is a very powerful one, I don't think you need to overclock them in Crossfire mode.



Fine then, I am going to get reference card .
Which one should I go for? Asus , Spphire or Gigabyte?


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2013)

get either Asus or Sapphire.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 10, 2013)

you can consider zotac also as it gives 5 years of warranty after registering product on their website within 14 days of purchase.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can consider zotac also as it gives 5 years of warranty after registering product on their website within 14 days of purchase.





@op I would wait for Custom cooler - Ofcourse New drivers have solved the throttling issues,but Have no impact on Noise issue.R9 290 is really loud. Just think what will happen when you go for xfire -  Noise pollution

see this video


----------



## Arnab (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya its may be a bit noisy but in a closed cabi, it wont be giving any trouble i think.
Also, as Cilus suggested I am in mind to crossfire so reference cards shouldn't be a bad choice .


----------



## Arnab (Dec 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the solo power requirement of R9 290 is?

Can I connect it with a separate psu of 400watt from outside without using a 850 as a whole..?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Can anyone tell me the solo power requirement of R9 290 is?



R9 290 Have Max 250w power.

650W is enough for Single gpu , 1000W is for Dual gpu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Can anyone tell me the solo power requirement of R9 290 is?
> 
> Can I connect it with a separate psu of 400watt from outside without using a 850 as a whole..?



850 W is totally enough for the complete config and hence, no need of connecting it with a separate PSU.



ASHISH65 said:


> R9 290 Have Max 250w power.
> 
> 650W is enough for Single gpu , 1000W is for Dual gpu.



Why rofl, it is totally possible. Many overclockers do that.


----------



## Techguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Between the 290 and the 290X, the 290X is a bit faster, but the 290 is more VFM.. because the performance difference is negligible. About the heating problem... both the cards run hot at 94C... and yes both are loud.. buy the 290 cause it performs almost as well and yet it is cheaper..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 11, 2013)

None of the cards run at 94 degree C, that is the max temp they can handle.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes Harsil you are right, 
I dont have enough money to buy a psu now so was thinking to buy anything around 400 watt and connect with GPU.
My current PSU is CM 600 watt do you think it would be enough for single GPU?





harshilsharma63 said:


> 850 W is totally enough for the complete config and hence, no need of connecting it with a separate PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Why rofl, it is totally possible. Many overclockers do that.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

depending on the model of the CM PSU this may or may not be enough to handle a single R9 290 [x] Post the model no. of the CM PSU.

BTW, what's that Corsair 650 in your siggy ? If it's TX 650 then it's enough to handle the new gpu


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


>


Instead of posting emoticons, answer the question.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 850 W is totally enough for the complete config and hence, no need of connecting it with a separate PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Why rofl, it is totally possible. Many overclockers do that.





ico said:


> Instead of posting emoticons, answer the question.



Apologies i took that statement in wrong way.

@op

A second PSU will not power on properly without the 24pin main connector attached. It is possible by use of a signal wire to start it, but it will not be necessary.After installing 2 psu the second PSU will not power off when you shut down your pc.Yes ALL these can be Solved by using connector though, but just think of the extra heat your going to generate, plus your going to have to rig the secondary psu's switch to the main psu so it comes on at the same time, lots of hassle and engineering to consider.

Better get A single 850w psu instead of all those Troubles


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Yes Harsil you are right,
> I dont have enough money to buy a psu now so was thinking to buy anything around 400 watt and connect with GPU.
> My current PSU is CM 600 watt do you think it would be enough for single GPU?



> It's Hars*h*il, not Harsil 

> Please mention the exact model of the PSU.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 12, 2013)

Is the corsair TX 850 enough to run 2 of these in crossfire?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Is the corsair TX 850 enough to run 2 of these in crossfire?



Yes, with an Intel CPU but nit with AMD CPU like FX 8320 or FX 8350. It would need ~800 W which is very close to the PSU's max wattage so it isn't recommended. Plus, you cannot overclock the CPU after doing that as it would exceed the PSU's max rated Wattage.

You can use this online tool to get recommended PSU wattage for a config; eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## Arnab (Dec 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> depending on the model of the CM PSU this may or may not be enough to handle a single R9 290 [x] Post the model no. of the CM PSU.
> 
> BTW, what's that Corsair 650 in your siggy ? If it's TX 650 then it's enough to handle the new gpu



Sorry Top, I only have a Coolermaster 600 Watt and not CORSAIR- *SIG CHNAGED*

do you think it can handle single r9 290?



harshilsharma63 said:


> > It's Hars*h*il, not Harsil
> 
> > Please mention the exact model of the PSU.



I have Cooler MAster 600 watt . 
and I want to connect the GPU with Corsair CX400W . 

Will it work just for few months? I will get a good single PSU once I get money to crossfire.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Sorry Top, I only have a Coolermaster 600 Watt and not CORSAIR- *SIG CHNAGED*
> 
> do you think it can handle single r9 290?
> 
> ...



It isn't recommended with low-end PSU's. Better sell both the current PSU's and get a single good PSU.


----------



## Techguy (Dec 12, 2013)

Cilus said:


> None of the cards run at 94 degree C, that is the max temp they can handle.



Umm.. actualy they do run at 94C.

The new powertune software allows them to max out at 94C before throttling them, so althought both the cards are throttling A LOT, they are actually running at 94C. This is because as they warm up, they run at their max clock speeds (i.e. 1ghz for the R9 290X). Since the stock cooler is'int good enough, as soon as the GPU crosses 95C, it is throttled to around 700 mhz. As soon as it falls below 90C, the clocks speed increase once again.. However after sometime, the clocks normalize at around 700-900Mhz, depending on your fan speed.

So what AMD is trying to do is they aloow you to hit 94C, but once you throttle, the clcoks drop, so you can increase the fan speed and sacrifice silence, so indirectly, the fan speed affects the clocks of the GPU, as faster fan speed pushes more air = more cooling = more heat can be produced cause its dissipated faster = GPU can clock higher.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2013)

What does it mean bro? It means that the PWM logic never letting the cards run at temperature such high like 94 degree. Whenever, they are closer to that, the logic is downclocking it to reduce the tekmperature. They run at 95 degree means they are running at it for some times, not just touching it and then get reduced. However, now the R9 290 Fan runs at 45% and the PWM logic bug hyas been updated in the Catalyst Driver. So heating issue is not coouring any more.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It isn't recommended with low-end PSU's. Better sell both the current PSU's and get a single good PSU.



Alright, but if I only connect the GPU only with 400 CX Corsair, will that be of any problem other that heat generation and cabinet getting junky?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Alright, but if I only connect the GPU only with 400 CX Corsair, will that be of any problem other that heat generation and cabinet getting junky?



I'm no expert on this. Take a look at this article: Multiple Power supply Guide


----------



## Techguy (Dec 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> What does it mean bro? It means that the PWM logic never letting the cards run at temperature such high like 94 degree. Whenever, they are closer to that, the logic is downclocking it to reduce the tekmperature. They run at 95 degree means they are running at it for some times, not just touching it and then get reduced. However, now the R9 290 Fan runs at 45% and the PWM logic bug hyas been updated in the Catalyst Driver. So heating issue is not coouring any more.



Yes.. the drivers have infact been updated to increase fan speed, but this does not reduce temperatures because the card continues to run at 94C. However, the increase in fan speed has improved cooling, which allows the card to higher frequencies... but it's still running at 94C

As i have repeatedly said, AMD allows the cards to run upto 94C. However, once this temp has been reached, the fan speed is increased (till the max depending on the BIOS.. ). However I think for the R9 290 cards, the max fan speed is around 2200 rpm (or 2500), im not sure. After this it will throttle be by downclocking in decrements.

This means FAN SPEED ~ frequency attain = performance. 

Faster your fans... more cooling.. higher clocks...

Consider a custom card.. the cooler is very good.. so as the card warms up to say 80C, the card runs at it's max 1Ghz clock.. now as it heats up even more.. the fan speed increases.. and temps decrease.. and stabilize..

But the problem is the stock cooler is not good enough, because of which the card runs at it's max allowed 94C to try at attain it's max frequency.... however it is throttlign a bit.. which is why it runs at ~900Mhz. 

It prioritizes frequencies first.. then fan speed.. and controls all of this according to temperature.

So it tries to run at 1ghz.. as soon as it hits it's temp limit i.e. 94C.. it increase fan speeds..
So if the cooler was good it would run at 1ghz at all times with lower fan speeds with a temp a bit lower than 90C

This is because the temperature here is limiting performance of the R9 290.. There simply isint enoguh thermal headroom to allow the card to run at its max frequency.. which is why it's down clocking and reducing performance..

AMD's update increases fan speeds to improve cooling. This could lead to 2 things:

Same frequency but with lower temps.. Or same temps with higher frequency.. AMD went with the 2nd option..

Multiple power supplies shouldnt be an issue.. All you need for a power supply to start is to connect those 2 pins on the 20+4 pin header.. So you could always add a switch to the outside of your cabinet and use it to control your secondary PSU. 

Or you could even connect the wires to the same cable of the other PSU.. like you know.. in parallel.. But that'll be more messy..


----------



## Arnab (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm no expert on this. Take a look at this article: Multiple Power supply Guide



Look , I am just trying to know if there is possibility i can supply power directly to gpu with a 400 watt psu of Corsair. 

Please let me know this much else I would buy TX 850 corsair


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Look , I am just trying to know if there is possibility i can supply power directly to gpu with a 400 watt psu of Corsair.
> 
> Please let me know this much else I would buy TX 850 corsair



i suggest to get a single good psu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Look , I am just trying to know if there is possibility i can supply power directly to gpu with a 400 watt psu of Corsair.
> 
> Please let me know this much else I would buy TX 850 corsair



Yes, you can but it's not recommended with low-end PSUs.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes, you can but it's not recommended with low-end PSUs.



Alright then, so i am buying a Corsair TX 850- I hope it will be ok for Xfire.



rijinpk1 said:


> i suggest to get a single good psu.



Yes doing that, Corsair TX 850


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Alright then, so i am buying a Corsair TX 850- I hope it will be ok for Xfire.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes doing that, Corsair TX 850




tx 850 is fine.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 14, 2013)

And any need to buy Antec 950?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> And any need to buy Antec 950?



Can you just summarize the hardware you'll be crossfire with?


----------



## Arnab (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can you just summarize the hardware you'll be crossfire with?



I am having FX 8150 , 8 GB Ram . What else you you need to know?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I am having FX 8150 , 8 GB Ram . What else you you need to know?



graphic card, any lightning you'll be using and how much you'll overclock the CPU and GPU.

Also, you may use this online tool to calculate minimum and recommended PSU wattage for a config: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## Arnab (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> graphic card, any lightning you'll be using and how much you'll overclock the CPU and GPU.
> 
> Also, you may use this online tool to calculate minimum and recommended PSU wattage for a config: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator



Many Thanks man for the Calculator, its recommending 830W for 290x Xfire 

So I think 850 is more than enough. 

Ya I may tweak my CPU a bit but nor much.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2013)

^^ Keep 75-80 W minimum headroom. 850w psu is not recommended for the config you're planning.

Go above 900W and that too from a good make.

Refer this:

HARDOCP - Introduction - 4 Weeks with Radeon R9 290X CrossFire


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2013)

Make sure you have your ac on, and a very proper side fanned (200mm/230mm)  top exhaust (200mm/230mm) cabinet when playing games on a 290x crossfire, all the time from march onwards (India),or be ready for Rmas on a half yearly basis. Get a 1Kw PSU. 

Now the best suggestion skip Crossfire if at all dual cards go SLi. 

My personal opinion others might differ and have their own views on this.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Make sure you have your ac on, and a very proper side fanned (200mm/230mm)  top exhaust (200mm/230mm) cabinet when playing games on a 290x crossfire, all the time from march onwards (India),or be ready for Rmas on a half yearly basis. Get a 1Kw PSU.
> 
> Now the best suggestion skip Crossfire if at all dual cards go SLi.
> 
> My personal opinion others might differ and have their own views on this.



I will Xfire 290 and not 290X. 
But if there is so problem in Xfire then I would like to know why as I will buy a stock model so that it helps me to create Xfire with out any hassel.



vickybat said:


> ^^ Keep 75-80 W minimum headroom. 850w psu is not recommended for the config you're planning.
> 
> Go above 900W and that too from a good make.
> 
> ...



So, which one should I buy for 900+ watt mark?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2013)

First, just realize whether you really need multi-gpu setup or not. Single 290 is perfectly enough for single monitor up-to 1440p. 290 XFire will be required when using 2-4 such monitors.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> First, just realize whether you really need multi-gpu setup or not. Single 290 is perfectly enough for single monitor up-to 1440p. 290 XFire will be required when using 2-4 such monitors.



Ya, I will have multi-monitor setup .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Ya, I will have multi-monitor setup .



The cheapest 1 kW PSU available on fipkart if Seasonic SS1050-XM priced at 15.8k. Corsair HX1000 W is the best though.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2013)

Be very careful to tackle the heat the two 290 will produce. A Corsair 400R/CM690 are not at all the cabinets for it. Look at a NZXT Phantom or a CM Storm Trooper. Though the Phantom is an ideal candidate for better cooling air and water.The Phantom has that monstrous 166 CFM side intake fan with two 88CFM 200mm on top as exhaust along with three other intakes 120/140mm on the side and front!  If you skimp cooling with those two cards one of the card is bound to fail because of heat generated by the other,since they will be stuck to each other. 

Next is the Accoustics,these cards are noisy.And two of them are very noisy.But for the performance it doles out ,I really dont care about the noise.

When its two cards,Sli has an edge in terms of driver support. Its a proven fact time and again. But for a single card get the R9 290 eyes closed


----------



## Arnab (Dec 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The cheapest 1 kW PSU available on fipkart if Seasonic SS1050-XM priced at 15.8k. Corsair HX1000 W is the best though.



So are you suggesting I should opt a 1k W psu rather than Seasonic 850W? 
If that's the case then I think its better to keep the money for now and buy a GS 700 watt to suffice my need and later buy a 1kW psu


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2013)

Why do you need a R9 290 or X crossfire?

You going multi monitor? or playing at 4K?

If you're gaming @ 1080p, single card is more than enough. Crossfire is overkill.



The Incinerator said:


> When its two cards,Sli has an edge in terms of driver support. Its a proven fact time and again. But for a single card get the R9 290 eyes closed


HARDOCP - Conclusion - AMD Radeon R9 290X CrossFire Video Card Review



> The new CrossFire technology has improved upon the CrossFire experience in a vastly positive way. Playing games on the Radeon R9 290X CrossFire configuration was a smooth experience. *In fact, it was smoother than SLI in some games. It was also smoother on the 4K display at 3840x2160 gaming, and it was noticeably smoother in Eyefinity at 5760x1200.*



Times have changed. R9 290* series handle Crossfire way differently.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 15, 2013)

ico said:


> Why do you need a R9 290 or X crossfire?
> 
> You going multi monitor? or playing at 4K?
> 
> ...



Yes Ico, I may have multi-monitor set up few months later.

Ok , now tell me plz Can I get Antech 700W psu for now and later change to a good 1kw psu? 

Really , after bringing in the Mantle Amd has gained a huge Hike regarding Xfire .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 15, 2013)

Get Antec HCG-900 900 @ 10.5k


----------



## Arnab (Dec 16, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get Antec HCG-900 900 @ 10.5k



Look Ashis, I think its better to get a 700 watt for now and later go for 1 good 1kw psu.

ISN'T IT?


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Yes Ico, I may have multi-monitor set up few months later.
> 
> Ok , now tell me plz Can I get Antech 700W psu for now and later change to a good 1kw psu?
> 
> Really , after bringing in the Mantle Amd has gained a huge Hike regarding Xfire .


May is not the answer.

Then buy the second card when you have a multi-monitor setup. By then the non-reference R9 series cards with custom cooling will be out. At least one card will run cooler.

Buy single for now. Two are not needed.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 16, 2013)

@ ico....thanks for sharing.

I was completely ignorant. Wow they have really moved on.Great.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

ico said:


> May is not the answer.
> 
> Then buy the second card when you have a multi-monitor setup. By then the non-reference R9 series cards with custom cooling will be out. At least one card will run cooler.
> 
> Buy single for now. Two are not needed.



The main question is still unanswered: should OP get a 1 kW PSU now or upgrade later?

You should first make it absolutely clear if you'll be going multi-monitor later cause if you didn't, the PSU would be a waste.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 16, 2013)

ico said:


> May is not the answer.
> 
> Then buy the second card when you have a multi-monitor setup. By then the non-reference R9 series cards with custom cooling will be out. At least one card will run cooler.
> 
> Buy single for now. Two are not needed.



Ya Bought single r9 290 of ASUS . Costed around 34k . Adding the Pics soon. 

Please tell should I go for antech 750 w psu for now?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Ya Bought single r9 290 of ASUS . Costed around 34k . Adding the Pics soon.
> 
> Please tell should I go for antech 750 w psu for now?



Buddy, you don't look sure with a multi-monitor setup. If you go with it later, then buying a 700 W PSU now and 1 kW PSU later will make you end up spending more. If you have any doubts on multi-monitor setup, I suggest to skip the idea and enjoy the games in 1080p with all eye candies with single 290.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 16, 2013)

Your present Corsair is good enough for the R9 290,its only when,if at all you go for a dual card set up then you would require a beefier PSU.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 16, 2013)

If you are contemplating crossfire in future,you need to get an 800-850 watt power supply.Unless you are overvolting your cpu and gpu a lot,850 watt psu would be sufficient. Since you got the reference 290, which runs hot and loud when overclocked, when you add your second 290 which should be reference as well, you don't need to overclock them as the performance in crossfire @stock clocks would be more than enough to get you 60+ fps @1440p in almost all the games.

Also you should look at getting 1440p 120hz single display like the qnix 2710 instead of going multi monitor.Get an 850 w psu like corsair hx 850 or antec hcg 850 psu for now and add your second 290 down the road.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Your present Corsair is good enough for the R9 290,its only when,if at all you go for a dual card set up then you would require a beefier PSU.



He does not have a Corsair PSU, his signature is not correct as he is having a CM PSU.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh..^^ I missed it.

Get a Quality Seasonic and the likes unit then. Whats your budget for the PSU?


----------



## Arnab (Dec 16, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> If you are contemplating crossfire in future,you need to get an 800-850 watt power supply.Unless you are overvolting your cpu and gpu a lot,850 watt psu would be sufficient. Since you got the reference 290, which runs hot and loud when overclocked, when you add your second 290 which should be reference as well, you don't need to overclock them as the performance in crossfire @stock clocks would be more than enough to get you 60+ fps @1440p in almost all the games.
> 
> Also you should look at getting 1440p 120hz single display like the qnix 2710 instead of going multi monitor.Get an 850 w psu like corsair hx 850 or antec hcg 850 psu for now and add your second 290 down the road.



Hey Mate, 
Many thanks for the suggestion. I am also thinking of buying a single 1440p Monitor rather using 2 displays.

Anyway, since I'm now having some monetary problems I am buying a 750 Seasonic. Will give it to my brother few months later if I contemplate to buy anther r9 290.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 16, 2013)

^ For Single gpu you won't need 750w psu. Stick with 650w

I would suggest Seasonic M12II-650 650 @ 6.8k


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2013)

How about a little cheaper alternative, Seasonic SS-750JS 80+ PSU @ 5.6K in theitwares.com? BTW, FX-8150 needs to be overclocked a little for avoiding bottlenck of the GPU. Try 3.7 to 4GHz with a cooler like Hyper 212 EVO or DeepCool Ice Blade Pro.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

for cooler better get Hyper 212 X


----------



## Arnab (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello,

I have attached the card and connected it to my monitor through HDMI but in my monitor it's showing ' STANDARD VGA ADAPTER' and also no such information related to my card in the CATALYST CONTROL CENTER or in DEVICE MANAGER

PLEASE HELP


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

did you remove the previous vga card driver. If not do it from safe mode and run driver fusion next to remove any potential driver files, registry entries. Install new driver.

If the issue still is not solved connect the monitor using dvi, install driver and then connect monitor using hdmi.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> did you remove the previous vga card driver. If not do it from safe mode and run driver fusion next to remove any potential driver files, registry entries. Install new driver.
> 
> If the issue still is not solved connect the monitor using dvi, install driver and then connect monitor using hdmi.



Ok I have installed new driver and its detecting the card now.
But my monitor have VGA port and i have to use the Vga port to connect with Card as the HDMI output on the card will be used to transmit audio for my ampliflier for true audio. 

Now, this card have 2 DVI-D dual Link ports and whenever I am using a DV-D dual link(24+1 pin) adapter I bought from market for 150 INR  the monitor is  getting no signal and showing message. 

Can anyone tell whether this Dvi-D dual link port can be converted to vga or not as I have read its not possible for Dual link is Digital only. 

Please enlighten me a bit


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Ok I have installed new driver and its detecting the card now.
> But my monitor have VGA port and i have to use the Vga port to connect with Card as the HDMI output on the card will be used to transmit audio for my ampliflier for true audio.
> 
> Now, this card have 2 DVI-D dual Link ports and whenever I am using a DV-D dual link(24+1 pin) adapter I bought from market for 150 INR  the monitor is  getting no signal and showing message.
> ...



Must be a problem with the adapter. Even I used a DVI to VGA adapter previously. Check the pins on DVI side of adapter and the DVI port on graphic card where you are attaching it.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Must be a problem with the adapter. Even I used a DVI to VGA adapter previously. Check the pins on DVI side of adapter and the DVI port on graphic card where you are attaching it.



I have purchased to different adapters  from 2 well recognized shop in kolkata. Both are having same issues. 
Can it be the fault of the Card itself , I really fear it ?

My DVI is - 24 pins +1 long pin and using this adapter

Amazon.com: CE Compass DVI DVI-D Dual Link Male To VGA Adapter For HDTV LCD: Electronics


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2013)

DVI-D to VGA will not work. You'll need to buy a fairly expensive active adapter for it which these dukaan waalas will not have. It will involve digital to analog conversion.

DVI-I to VGA works because DVI-I has analog pins as well. Simply discards the digital signal and forwards the analog. DVI-D does not have analog pins.

R9 290 have only digital outputs. Really good to not have 25 year old signal.

Time for a new monitor for you or buy Display Port to VGA adapter. These are again expensive.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2013)

if possible get this :
Amazon.com : StarTech.com DisplayPort to VGA Video Adapter Converter - 1920x1200 - Display Port / DP Adapter M/F : Dvi Video Cables : Electronics

BTW, what's the manufacturer and model of the monitor you have ?


----------



## Arnab (Dec 19, 2013)

ico said:


> DVI-D to VGA will not work. You'll need to buy a fairly expensive active adapter for it which these dukaan waalas will not have. It will involve digital to analog conversion.
> 
> DVI-I to VGA works because DVI-I has analog pins as well. Simply discards the digital signal and forwards the analog. DVI-D does not have analog pins.
> 
> ...



I Agree, but I am a bit shortage in money can I possibly connect to VGA ? Is this above cable available in india? 

This R90 is really SOmething Huge in all way, the True audio think has really having strong impact in my Speakers.  

What monitor can i buy at lowest ?



topgear said:


> if possible get this :
> Amazon.com : StarTech.com DisplayPort to VGA Video Adapter Converter - 1920x1200 - Display Port / DP Adapter M/F : Dvi Video Cables : Electronics
> 
> BTW, what's the manufacturer and model of the monitor you have ?



I am having LG 21.5 inch LED that only have VGA

here are the Pics 

*i42.tinypic.com/33bny1x.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/357ocpe.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/mkjas7.jpg


----------



## Arnab (Dec 25, 2013)

Just Purchased a Monitor- I am now fine with the DVI cable. 

BENQ GAMING MONITOR 24" RL2450H (RL2450H - - - 13,100.00)

Would like to Get Reviews on this please - 

*Batman - AK Origins is giving 100 Fps on average *

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Just Purchased a Monitor- I am now fine with the DVI cable.
> 
> BENQ GAMING MONITOR 24" RL2450H (RL2450H - - - 13,100.00)
> 
> ...



At everything max (Except PhysX)? Then it's awesome. Try Crysis 3 in hardcore.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Just Purchased a Monitor- I am now fine with the DVI cable.
> 
> BENQ GAMING MONITOR 24" RL2450H (RL2450H - - - 13,100.00)
> 
> ...



Congrats and read on  

BenQ RL2450H monitor Review - Monitors - none - Good Gear Guide by PC World Australia
BenQ RL2450H RTS Gaming Monitor Review | TheGamersPad
Hardware Review: BenQ RL2450H RTS Monitor | games.on.net


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Just Purchased a Monitor- I am now fine with the DVI cable.
> 
> BENQ GAMING MONITOR 24" RL2450H (RL2450H - - - 13,100.00)
> 
> ...



congrats on the purchase


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

@OP; post picture of your cabinet internals


----------



## Arnab (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> At everything max (Except PhysX)? Then it's awesome. Try Crysis 3 in hardcore.



Yes, Except PhysX its around 102 avg. 
Will be trying Crysis 3 within few days.



topgear said:


> Congrats and read on
> 
> BenQ RL2450H monitor Review - Monitors - none - Good Gear Guide by PC World Australia
> BenQ RL2450H RTS Gaming Monitor Review | TheGamersPad
> Hardware Review: BenQ RL2450H RTS Monitor | games.on.net



What Do you think TOP , Is The Monitor a Good  Deal at 13.5k?



rijinpk1 said:


> congrats on the purchase



Many Thanks Mate.



harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; post picture of your cabinet internals



I will do it soon, I have a Bad Cable Management lating down inside so give me few days and I shall Pic the Whole in Clean Way. 


*CAN I Xfire This 290 with its upcoming Sapphire TriX version ? Or I again have to get a Reference one? *


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Arnab said:


> *CAN I Xfire This 290 with its upcoming Sapphire TriX version ? Or I again have to get a Reference one? *



i dont think there would be a problem. they both should work.


----------



## Arnab (Dec 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i dont think there would be a problem. they both should work.



You Think?

Is there any Confirmation to that?


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2013)

Arnab said:


> You Think?
> 
> Is there any Confirmation to that?


yup, it will work fine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

since they both are same ,they will work although with the speed of the lowest one.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Yes, Except PhysX its around 102 avg.
> Will be trying Crysis 3 within few days.
> 
> 
> ...



If gaming is what you only want then it's a perfect choice at this price otherwise there's Dell S2420L but it has no DVI port. Anyway, if you want to CF in future then the check out BenQ XL series monitors .


----------



## small_yet_big (Dec 30, 2013)

congrats!!

waiting to see a pic of your complete set

Happy gaming.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 2, 2014)

ico said:


> yup, it will work fine.



Thanks mate, you relieved me.



topgear said:


> If gaming is what you only want then it's a perfect choice at this price otherwise there's Dell S2420L but it has no DVI port. Anyway, if you want to CF in future then the check out BenQ XL series monitors .



Ya that is why I took this one. Its working quite fine . But I will going for a 1440p monitor next time, so any BenQ one would cost me like?



small_yet_big said:


> congrats!!
> 
> waiting to see a pic of your complete set
> 
> Happy gaming.



Ya Cable management done, clicking the pics and posting in 1 day.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And as expected and Predicted - A slight bottleneck is happening . Will the OC of CPU will work good or I have to play with some extra money to get a new upcoming AMD CPU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Thanks mate, you relieved me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what bottlenecking are you facing?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ofcourse Fx 8150 will gone a bottleneck R9 290


----------



## small_yet_big (Jan 3, 2014)

i would prefer overclocking and save the money to buy another card and crossfire


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Thanks mate, you relieved me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't know about the availability of any 1440p monitors from Benq in here but you may have a look at the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM @ ~45k or Asus PB278Q @43k.


----------



## S.S gadgets (Jan 6, 2014)

R9 290 & R9 290X is really a budget card as per the performance ratio.

Have a look GUYS.. 

Radeon R9 290/290X review &bull; Reviews &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

S.S gadgets said:


> R9 290 & R9 290X is really a budget card as per the performance ratio.
> 
> Have a look GUYS..
> 
> Radeon R9 290/290X review &bull; Reviews &bull; Eurogamer.net



Ahhh


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2014)

^^ may I know the cause of the above expression  ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 12, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ may I know the cause of the above expression  ?



He says it is a budget card.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 12, 2014)

^^ its indeed a budget card


----------



## Arnab (Jan 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> don't know about the availability of any 1440p monitors from Benq in here but you may have a look at the Dell UltraSharp U2713HM @ ~45k or Asus PB278Q @43k.



Thanks Top. I would go either with Asus or Dell. 
*
Now, CRYSIS 3- ALL MAX Out with 2x SMAA - AVG Frame-50 --- DO you think its fine? I think the card should be giving 60 but due to the bottleneck issue, its getting constrained. 

Right?*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 13, 2014)

^its fine, might be slight bottleneck


----------



## Arnab (Jan 13, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^its fine, might be slight bottleneck



Alright.
*
And Also a Curious Question to ask- 

How come Nvidia out-Performing AMD cards in 2 most fascinated games - Far Cry 3 and Crysis 3 ? 

Even EVGA 780 sc is performing better than both 290 cards. I need a SOLID on this question as this is crippling my mind   from last 2 weeks *


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2014)

^ Didn't you see the "nvidia" logo and hear the "nvidiaaaaaaaaa" sound in the beginning? It means that the game is optimised for Nvidia chips. This might be a vague answer though.


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2014)

All GPU reviews are done on Intel chips. And you're using FX-8150 which although is a good chip, but not comparable to Intels for gaming. It was regressive when compared to Phenom II. Piledriver/FX-8350 is okay though.

Your peformance won't be same as that in reviews.


----------



## Arnab (Jan 13, 2014)

ico said:


> All GPU reviews are done on Intel chips. And you're using FX-8150 which although is a good chip, but not comparable to Intels for gaming. It was regressive when compared to Phenom II. Piledriver/FX-8350 is okay though.
> 
> Your peformance won't be same as that in reviews.



Hm, Then I think I should move on to Intel now else I wont be getting desired and legit performance.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Alright.
> *
> And Also a Curious Question to ask-
> 
> ...



780 ghz edition is faster than R9 290.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 14, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Hm, Then I think I should move on to Intel now else I wont be getting desired and legit performance.



One word: overclock. Wait for some time and you'll see multi-core optimized games.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Hm, Then I think I should move on to Intel now else I wont be getting desired and legit performance.



 you have top class OC mobo,Get aftermarket cooler and you can easily take it to 4.7-5ghz


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ Didn't you see the "nvidia" logo and hear the "nvidiaaaaaaaaa" sound in the beginning? It means that the game is optimised for Nvidia chips. This might be a vague answer though.



which Crysis 3 version has "nvidaaaa" ?  i have the one with "gaming evolved" 



Arnab said:


> Thanks Top. I would go either with Asus or Dell.
> *
> Now, CRYSIS 3- ALL MAX Out with 2x SMAA - AVG Frame-50 --- DO you think its fine? I think the card should be giving 60 but due to the bottleneck issue, its getting constrained.
> 
> Right?*



R9 290 will give u 50~52 min frames and 62 at average at that res and preset with 0XAA,  with 2XSMAA i believe its ok...to get 50 in average used to get 42 ...not an issue.  and indeed in this game 780 performs 2-3 FPS better than 290, i think it doesn't matter, i mean you have bought a very very potent card for solid gaming right?  not to see that if it beats a months old nvidia card?


----------



## Arnab (Jan 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> One word: overclock. Wait for some time and you'll see multi-core optimized games.



Really? Then I am waiting.



ASHISH65 said:


> you have top class OC mobo,Get aftermarket cooler and you can easily take it to 4.7-5ghz



I have Hyper 212X EVO - Will that do good?



sam_738844 said:


> which Crysis 3 version has "nvidaaaa" ?  i have the one with "gaming evolved"
> 
> 
> 
> R9 290 will give u 50~52 min frames and 62 at average at that res and preset with 0XAA,  with 2XSMAA i believe its ok...to get 50 in average used to get 42 ...not an issue.  and indeed in this game 780 performs 2-3 FPS better than 290, i think it doesn't matter, i mean you have bought a very very potent card for solid gaming right?  not to see that if it beats a months old nvidia card?



Hey Sam dont get me wrong mate, i didnt mean I bought just to beat Nvidia. I am trying to explain how could a Next gen architecture can be out performed by those Gtx 780?  But then I thought of the botleneck and single core performance of Intel are the points to get considered in. AMD FX 8150 is not a Good Procy to be very frank , I am feeling like I have wasted 15k for just a bit performance .

Correct me If I am Wrong , please .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Arnab said:


> Really? Then I am waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with 212 evo ,you can reach 4.5ghz stably. but again settle down to 4.3 or 4.4ghz and see any fps changes. also post the results back here.

also if your sole purpose is gaming, disable some cores.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

Arnab said:


> I have Hyper 212X EVO - Will that do good?



You can OC it to 4.3 -4.5ghz  

Here are some great Guide which will help you 

> AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard

> Bulldozer Overclocking Guide (Performance Scaling Charts, max OCs)LN2 Results co - Overclockers Forums

> Taktujeme Bulldozer ? návod a praxe pro hodnoty nad 5 GHz


----------



## Arnab (Feb 25, 2014)

DID the OC to 4.2 Ghz. Thank God! I am getting desired Performance Hike in Crysis . AVG 50 Fps (MSSA 1 x)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Arnab said:


> DID the OC to 4.2 Ghz. Thank God! I am getting desired Performance Hike in Crysis . AVG 50 Fps (MSSA 4 x)



good to see it


----------

